# X-Men



## DEIfan4life (Jun 29, 2006)

I've very upset about the way X-Men 3 went. First of all, Jean Gray was never evil, and would never hurt Scott; let alone kill him. Also Proffessor X was never killed. I'm not sure what they were thinking when they made the movie, but I think they needed to stay with the comic books.


----------



## Anguirus2005 (Jun 29, 2006)

> I've very upset about the way X-Men 3 went. First of all, Jean Gray was never evil, and would never hurt Scott; let alone kill him. Also Proffessor X was never killed. I'm not sure what they were thinking when they made the movie, but I think they needed to stay with the comic books.


 
Actually Proffesor X was killed on several occasions (but since in the comic book world it dosn't really matter, he came back), and Jean Grey when taken over by the phoenix was quite unfriendly in the comics.


----------



## kalibantre (Jun 29, 2006)

And then there's all the alternate storylines that the comics made when they disbanded.. which is the right one to follow. they made a movie big deal, they've made em before and it was ill recieved if memory serves me right. You can't please all of the fans, Jean when the dark phoenix wasn't evil because phoenix had little to no concept of right and wrong but it'd blow the shit out of something just to feel the buzz of it.

Just don't watch it again, I like how you don't include the huge inaccuracies in the previous films.


----------



## Kane (Jun 29, 2006)

It's all artistic license.  I mean, anyone spending millions of dollars to make a movie based on a comic book probably knows how to make a perfectly "accurate" plot and character cast according to at least one story line.  However, if I were going to spend millions of dollars to tell a story, I would probably want to add my own elements as well.  Knowing that I couldn't please everyone, no matter what I did, I would probably at least want to please myself.


----------



## Itsaboysname (Jun 30, 2006)

I was pissed at X-men 3 for completely different reasons. Like, the complete lack of character development. It was only 100 some minutes long! They could've, and should've just pasted on twenty minutes of character stuff, and it would've been great. I'm going to see Superman tomorrow, and it better be awesome or else I'm never going to forgive Bryan Singer.

How do you feel about V for Vendetta? Do you hate that one too?


----------



## wmd (Oct 27, 2006)

I liked X-Men III.. it shook everything up and still left openings for more sequels. When a movie is made though you can never expect it to be elite and follow exactly to the books, because most people do not read comics and movies have to appeal to the masses.

And you cannot pick apart inaccuracies with continuity because comcis always change their continuity anyway. 

And it was not Jean Gray that was being evil it was the Pheonix.

I was more dissappointed in Superman Returns.

V for Vendetta rocked.


----------



## Vee (Oct 27, 2006)

X Men 3 was all right but X men 2 was the best in the X Men series - mainly for being pretty true to the comics that I was familiar with.  Beyond that I have no idea what happened in the comics.

V for Vendetta - I was unfamiliar with the comic before seeing it but it was a straight up and down boring story like Kill Bill.  It didn't have a big enough hook to draw your interest to the characters.  I'll take Joss Whedon's Firefly and Serenity over the muck V for Vendetta.  I only draw the comparison because of the similar premise they're based on.


----------



## wmd (Oct 28, 2006)

Vee said:
			
		

> X Men 3 was all right but X men 2 was the best in the X Men series - mainly for being pretty true to the comics that I was familiar with. Beyond that I have no idea what happened in the comics.
> 
> V for Vendetta - I was unfamiliar with the comic before seeing it but it was a straight up and down boring story like Kill Bill. It didn't have a big enough hook to draw your interest to the characters. I'll take Joss Whedon's Firefly and Serenity over the muck V for Vendetta. I only draw the comparison because of the similar premise they're based on.


 
Fair enough. I dont think V or Kill Bill were boring, but that is my opinion. I did like V because it did not use a bunch of pointless fighting to keep your attention, it involved a deep story that you had to pay attention to in order to enjoy it.


----------



## CroZ (Oct 29, 2006)

> Also Proffessor X was never killed. I'm not sure what they were thinking when they made the movie,



In the comics X died and/or merged with Magneto to become the ultimate baddy, Onslaught.

The movie cut Onslaught and Apocy out, that's the main reason I didnt care for it. Aside from it being garbage.


----------



## playstation60 (Nov 1, 2006)

There were a ton of things wrong with ALL of the X-Men movies.  The casting was great.  The acting was alright.  But so many holes it just didn't make any sense half the time if you had ever followed the comics.  Jean first came in contact with Pheonix while on that outter space mission with the rest of the X-Men (never mentioned in the movies).  Beast was an original member of the group (not seen nor mentioned till X-III) Rogue was an adult, but is a child in the movies.  

X-Men III was a decent movie, if you can look past the glaring holes in it.  Too many story lines or not.  There were tons of holes.  I didn't like how the ended it.  I had heard that there will be no more X-Men movies, and yet they left it WIDE open for more.  I heard of spin offs (A movie on Wolverine is the works!!!!!!!), but not a full fledged X-men movie.


----------



## Dresdor (Nov 1, 2006)

I hate how a file with Gambit's real name (Remy Lebeau) is shown in X2, but Gambit supposedly doesn't make an appearance in X3 (Not sure, I haven't watched it yet).

Gambit ftw.


----------



## CroZ (Nov 3, 2006)

> The casting was great.



Hugh Jackman is not Wolverine. He looks nothing like Wolverine. If they had actually bothered to take the time and look for some real actors (maybe unknowns) they'd have put together a much better cast.

it's the whole Hitman movie thing. Rather than getting a guy and shaving his head bald, they grab the first bald (famous) actor that comes along, Vin diesel.


----------



## playstation60 (Nov 3, 2006)

To each their own, I suppose.  I thought they did a fine job on the casting of Jackman as Wolverine.  About the only complaint I had is I always thought Wolverine was shorter than Jackman, but whatever, I do not disagree with him being tabbed in the role. 

I didn't like the Hitman games, so I could care less about who they pick for the role in a movie.


----------



## Emerson Darkness (Nov 12, 2006)

David Hayter should stick to playing Solid Snake instead of writing cinematic comic renditions. Then again i've hated all the comic book movies that have come out in the last ten years, so i guess the writing for X-Men was up to par.

X-Men was a big drawer at the box office, but that doesn't mean it was a good trilogy.


----------



## Mike C (Nov 12, 2006)

You guys need to grow up. It's a comic, nothing more, nothing less.

And chances are I was reading x-men before you were born.


----------



## wmd (Nov 12, 2006)

CroZ said:
			
		

> Hugh Jackman is not Wolverine. He looks nothing like Wolverine. If they had actually bothered to take the time and look for some real actors (maybe unknowns) they'd have put together a much better cast.
> 
> it's the whole Hitman movie thing. Rather than getting a guy and shaving his head bald, they grab the first bald (famous) actor that comes along, Vin diesel.


 
Actually I think Hugh Jackman looks a lot like Wolverine. Obviously you are not going to find someone that looks just like the comic book drawings, but I think Jackman has the look of Logan.

And wasn't Jackman a relative unknown when he was cast in the first movie? I still would not consider him a big star.

I do agree with your point that comic book movies should be cast with mostly unkowns. I remember when they were going through all that trouble getting the Superman movie made, and some of the names they were throwing out to play Superman I was like... no way should soandso play superman.


----------



## wmd (Nov 12, 2006)

Mike C said:
			
		

> You guys need to grow up. It's a comic, nothing more, nothing less.
> 
> And chances are I was reading x-men before you were born.


 
Comic book fans are very passionate. And I dont mean the fans that buy their issues in  the grocery store and only read the big two... I am talking hardcore comic book fans... we never grow up, but that is part of the beauty of it.:grin:


----------



## Swift84 (Nov 12, 2006)

The plastic weapons part was ridiculous. Even for X-Men.


----------

